# Ethan Ralph’s catchphrases



## Jose Jordan (Jan 19, 2021)

What are some of pro wrestling fan Ethan Ralph’s best catchphrases? I’ll add more 

1. You can’t abort the retort 
2.ITS NAWT TROOO
2.Gator play the clip
3.Gator pull the clip
4.Gator pull up the clip
5.


----------



## Quorthon (Jan 19, 2021)

Podcast Gang Gang


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Jan 20, 2021)

Let's GOOOOOOoooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 20, 2021)

Hollerin’


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 20, 2021)

How bout' that?


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 20, 2021)

"GIT OUT OF HERE!"


----------



## FM Bradley (Jan 20, 2021)

"When it comes to nut-cuttin' time"


----------



## Guntkvd (Jan 20, 2021)

Bitch, i'll make you famous 
I keep winning
Ralphamale


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 20, 2021)

"Not gonna lie" or something similar to that.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 20, 2021)

Me personally


----------



## naught (Jan 20, 2021)

Sir sir sir sir.
I don't necessarily cosign it.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Jan 20, 2021)

"I'm not a pedo, itzzzzz nahhhht truuuuuuuuue"


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 20, 2021)

CHILLSTREAMUNCUTALLONEWORD, CHILLSTREAM CLIPSTHATSTWOWORDSNOTONEWORD


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Jan 20, 2021)

"NOW WAIT A MINUTE!"


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 20, 2021)

Some variation of “stupid motherfuckin faggot”


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 20, 2021)

I said IT'S NOT EVEN HOT OUTSIIIIIIDE


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 20, 2021)

MAMPHISSSS TIIIIIIIIIIIN

*dolphin noises

IF i did it (really obscure one there before being an open flaggot, because everyone loved oj after that book obvi)

anything about da south (southern boy pandering)

anything related to his wiggeracity

butters youre on the killstream

matt noooooooooooooo

RAND DONT

get em out of here gaytor

nool's penis

do the right thing/peacefully sunset

if you dont like me i dont like you

faggot14884bbc with the big ninjaghini (>$9)

should i just go to the guests/callers/andy/gaytor immediately chat?

please just follow the rules of msm/dlive/trovo/adl/fbi chat 

1k whole viewers tonight, 900/500/400/100 whole viewers tonight!

ive spent more on spilt liquor than i have on faith some new shoes 

smash or pass greta thunberg chat

if you dont like it you do a show


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jan 20, 2021)

"It is what it is"


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 20, 2021)

“Pedophile Josh Moon of Brokedick farms”


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 20, 2021)

I dissah vowww
uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
MOTHAFUCKIN FAGGOT LIAR PIECE OF SHIT MOTHAFUCKER


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 20, 2021)

“Gee I fuckin love meth and young girls, gaydur”


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jan 20, 2021)

“Gaydur pull up the Soph nudes”


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Jan 20, 2021)

"God, I love her fucking pussy"


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 20, 2021)

"i lub mai waif/ex-waif"


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jan 20, 2021)

"Hate to toot my own horn, but TOOT TOOT"


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 20, 2021)

Xander, Xander


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 20, 2021)

"I disavow X"


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jan 20, 2021)

..you never know what's going to happen on the killstream.


----------



## Wall Street mole (Jan 20, 2021)

"Mr Metokur joins us on the Krillstream".


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Jan 20, 2021)

YOU WANNA HOLLER OVER ME?!


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Jan 20, 2021)

"Fuck Chris Hansen, I'm rolling with Onision!"


----------



## Kerr Avon (Jan 20, 2021)

I don't ( even ) fucking care


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 20, 2021)

jumbojet said:


> "Mr Metokur joins us on the Krillstream".


Was Jim actually in the chat?


----------



## Wall Street mole (Jan 20, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Was Jim actually in the chat?


He was two years ago before getting pozzed, but who would want to be associated with the butt thumber now.


----------



## The Intern (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## OlgaOfKiev (Jan 21, 2021)

"YOU KNOW WHO I AM!?"


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 22, 2021)

GODD- DAYUMM


----------



## SimoHayha (Jan 23, 2021)

"You've been dismissed from the Killstream"


----------



## Manhog (Jan 23, 2021)

"suck my white fucking cock"


----------



## Near (Jan 23, 2021)

I'll call you an uber, hubba bubba hubba It's not true


----------



## Vetti (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you very kindly


----------



## JewBacca (Feb 4, 2021)

Smash or Pass?


----------



## Jester69 (Feb 5, 2021)

"If it doesn't make dollars, it doesn't make cents."


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 9, 2021)

He's been trying to make "spit on the pussy" a thing.


----------



## Crevasse-hole (Dec 9, 2021)

"Flamenco"
"Flameeco"
"Fla - fla- flameeco"
*pill shake noises*
"Lameeco"
"Flamen - co"


----------



## Stasi (Dec 9, 2021)

*make obviously bullshit statement* and thas tha truuff if you really wanna know about it


----------



## SocialDislocationAuto (Dec 9, 2021)

"Well yeah I'm their Huckleberry!"


----------



## Failed Lurker (Dec 9, 2021)

"Do ah look 5'1 bitch?" 

Sniffffffff


----------



## Opticana (Dec 9, 2021)

"I'M COMP! I'M COMP NIGGA! I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!"


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 9, 2021)

Is calling us kiwifags counts? Or it is just gunt being the gunt?


----------



## CringeMomma (Dec 9, 2021)

"I've considered not even undertaking it for that reason."


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Dec 9, 2021)

Almost enough for a bingo card

"...if you want to know the truth."
"I don't give a fuck!"
"My mom died!"
*dolphin noise
"Tell em' Gator!"
"IT'S NOT TRUE!"
"Josh Moon's penis."
"You don't know who I am, do you?"
"I MADE YOU! No one would know who you were without me!"
"I make a lot of money!"
"I'm talented and entertaining!"
"I'm not retarded, actually, I'm really smart."
"You're a loser! No one watches your stream!"
"I could just shit myself, and I'd still get paid!"
"I love Jim."
"Zidan will be back soon."
"Nick Fuentes is a legend."
"I'm like 2pac!"
"More fanfiction from Karen Farms!"
*Posts someone's doxx (with two x's @theralph)
"My son is being stolen from me, I need financial help. Please donate."
*Goes to Las Vegas cross-country  every two weeks with another child on the way
*Posts GIF of Basketball American


----------



## Instapot (Dec 9, 2021)

MASTER MILO


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 9, 2021)

_"*grunt* *shart* *moan*"_


----------



## LordOdin (Dec 9, 2021)

BIGGEST IN DA SEKTUR


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 9, 2021)

My favorite catchphrase of his would have to be: "To tell you the truth, I live a miserable existence. Due to my shitty personality and below-average intelligence, my obesity and my poor hygiene habits, society has rejected me. I live for the internet because it is the only place I can carve out a little world fit to my own liking. I can block people who are mean to me so I don't have to hear the truth. My ego is all a sham, because deep down I know I am wholly unimportant, unloved, and unworthy of the respect or even tolerance of any well-balanced human being."


----------



## Daily Affirmation (Dec 9, 2021)

"that's real womanly of you. Womanly behavior." Gee, good thing he's with that tranny horse with how much he hates women.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 9, 2021)

Daily Affirmation said:


> "that's real womanly of you. Womanly behavior." Gee, good thing he's with that tranny horse with how much he hates women.


Maybe Pantsu’s lack of any womanly qualities attracts Ralph?

His constant anger and bitterness towards women only reflects his own deep self-loathing. Women have been the only humans to tolerate or care for Ralph IRL, therefore he considers them dirt. I mean women must be dumb as shit to like Ralph?

Ralph has no IRL male friends, his own father rejected him and he can only maintain fake parasocial relationships with men online for short periods. 

For the past twenty years the only humans to spend any significant amount of time with Ralph, in person, are lowly womanly women. He has no actual friends, just toxic co-dependent relationships with low self-esteem women. 

Hell even in Vegas the only people who have showed up to hang with Ralph are dumb pussy owners. He will hang out with Alice, but hides from the any IP2 men in Vegas like a frightened child.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Dec 9, 2021)

I could put that together in my sleep

I will PISS on YOUR motherfucking grave

KILLSTREAM BAAAABY! 

Yew lyin' sack of shit

Fuck off outta here kiwi bitch


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 9, 2021)

He seems to be using the term "snakes" a lot of late.


----------



## State Champ (Dec 9, 2021)

*seething* that peduhphile Joshua Mewn


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Dec 9, 2021)

As I recall, he was once fond of the word “sumptuous.”

Also, when he‘s about to rage quit a heated exchange, he shouts “dai bitch, dai!”


----------



## Puck (Dec 9, 2021)

Considering that he says faggot every other word, it might as well be a catchphrase.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Dec 9, 2021)

"I fucking laughed like a maniac" *cringe joker laugh


----------



## Keranu (Dec 23, 2021)

"Loquacious" and a few other wigger rich words ending in -cious


----------



## MalasaThalassa (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## joebobmurphy (Dec 23, 2021)

I don't give a fuck. I don't give a fuck. I don't give a fuck. I don't give a fuck. I don't give a fuck. I don't give a fuck. I don't give a fuck. I don't give a fuck. I don't give a fuck.


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 24, 2021)

"Joshua Moon, that fucking pedophile!"
"I don't give a fuck!"
"Fuck you bitch!"
"Do I look 5'1" BITCH!"


----------



## DonDaLemon (Dec 24, 2021)

He used to call Nora his "fetching wife" there's also those throat clearings that he uses in place of actual jokes.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 24, 2021)

*sharts* “Ah, shit.”


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Dec 24, 2021)

"I did not <blank>, in fact, now that I think about it, it was probably you that <blank>."

"They(cops, insurance people or whoever the fuck) are big fans of the Killstream actually."

Honorable mention to the months he spent talking about Jish's dick, which was very trad and alpha and absolutely in no way made him sound like a jilted ex and a massive faggot.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Dec 24, 2021)

*Points at camera*

*Points at plate of food for camera*


----------



## Berrakh (Dec 24, 2021)

“That skull sure is iconic. I have to give him that.”


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 25, 2021)

"But I will say this though..."
"If you want to know the truth of it"
"Fuck you"


----------



## The Sh (Dec 25, 2021)

"Kill yourself"
I'm surprised this one wasn't mentioned he constantly says it.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 25, 2021)

"Jail made me a better person."


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 25, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> "Jail made me a better person."


----------



## Berrakh (Jan 8, 2022)

"pedaphile' josh moon"


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jan 8, 2022)

"KILLSTREAM RED!" 

"Lol it’s fun as fuck driving a truck around. Feels like an exalted position! Kingly! "


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 13, 2022)

"I'm comped nigga"


----------



## CringeMomma (Jan 19, 2022)

"plenty to eat at home"


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 19, 2022)

What dah fuc


----------



## veri (Apr 4, 2022)

Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> Tuba free version
> 
> View attachment 3142418


someone said this sounded like a cwcism and i couldn’t agree more. also like how after saying that he just walks away, remind me of an npc you interact with in a game


----------



## Truly Rural (Apr 4, 2022)

_I Don't Fucking Scare! _is my personal favorite, but does it count as a catchphrase?


----------



## Montalbane (Apr 4, 2022)

It's you null!You're the ukranian psycho!


----------



## Scipio Americanus (Apr 4, 2022)

ARREST HIM, ARREST HIM!


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 4, 2022)

MAH KEEEEIDS
UR TRYNA RUIN MAH LAYFE


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm not scared! I'm not scared!!!!!


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 5, 2022)

I don't scare


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Apr 5, 2022)

He started saying "do you understand" with a mafioso-like accent right after the based Portuguese pimp fucked him up so bad he's got one eye stuck staring at Lisbon. He says it multiple times per hour, it's baffling.


----------



## TheFieldisNicelySeasoned (May 29, 2022)

FUCK YOU BITCH


----------



## RangerBoo (May 29, 2022)

"I don't scare!"
"In fact it was probably you!"
"Fuck you bitch!"
"Arrest him! Arrest him!"
"You either get a ride from me or you hitchhike!"
"It's nawt truuuu!"
"Someone call the police!"
"Fucking faggot!"
"Inaudible monkey sounds" followed by "Bitch!"


----------



## msd (May 29, 2022)

"GUNNA HAVE TO KILL ME BITCH"

That always gets a giggle


----------



## Meat Target (May 29, 2022)

CRAYST IS KANG


----------



## fickdaggot (May 29, 2022)

"I SWEAR SHE SAID SHE WAS 18!"


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 29, 2022)

DO YA UNDERSTAND?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 29, 2022)

Police! Police!

KF writing fanfic

Muh attorneys


----------



## AltisticRight (May 30, 2022)

AI MAYDE XXXX DOLLAHZ YESTERDAY AYELAWGZ


----------



## DewsLit (May 30, 2022)

I'm gonna piss on your grave!


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 30, 2022)

*mouth audibly full with food* "I just saw a free cheeseburger and then I just picked it up and ate it."

"God damn, eat a fucking CALL YOU AN UBER, how bout that? Okay, well then cry me a river! Either you get a ride from me or you hitchike."
"I'm just trying to decide, basically, how nuclear to go on my ex-wife"


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (May 30, 2022)

My favorites are 

FUCK YOU BITCH!
*Quiet shaky voice* no that's not true 
DO YOU GET IT NOW!?
And anytime he refers someone by nickname like Mr medicare, FAGmenco, Joshua pedophile moon, etc


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 30, 2022)

"My name is Ethan and I wanna suck Jim's cock"
*watching a Space-X rocket explode* "That looked like Josh Moon's penis, awwww"
"Yeah I think I'd rather fuck Jim, too.  That-that golden voice!"


----------



## BrainProlapse (May 30, 2022)

"I will say this"
"That's not true"
"Fuck you bitch"
"Motherfucker"
"I don't give a fuck"


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 30, 2022)

"IF I SHIT MYSELF, I WOULD TELL YOU MOTHERFUCKERS!"

"I spent...more money, on spilt liquor...than most of you motherfuckers spilt on new shoes"


----------



## Fireman Sam (May 30, 2022)

Every lyric in every Jarbo The Hutt song made about him

and it's all COSIGNED by Ralph himself!


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 30, 2022)

*while doing a soyface* OOOOOOHHH, GUESS WHAT JUST CAME ON THE RADIO! IT WAS GOD'S PLAN! God's plan, AAAAAAAHHHH! I TOLD YOU!

Okay, I think I'm done for now.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 30, 2022)

Such a brave statement adiyan such a brave statement! Such a brave stance you took! Give her a slap on the ass!


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 30, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Such a brave statement adiyan such a brave statement! Such a brave stance you took! Give her a slap on the ass!


"NOW LET'S WATCH SOME MORE FUCKIN TRANNIES!"





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Water Helen Water (May 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



 Literally this.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 31, 2022)

"If I had to guess, it was probably YOU!"


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 31, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> "NOW LET'S WATCH SOME MORE FUCKIN TRANNIES!"


This one is actually very funny.

Another all time banger from the KS: “yeah you’re curious you’re bi-curious”


----------



## jimmybags (Dec 12, 2022)

He says “by the way” constantly


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 12, 2022)

"AKSHUALLY!"
"IF YOU WANNA KNOW THE TRUTH OF IT!"
"BISH!"


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 14, 2022)

I could shit all over myself now and still get paid!
If I ate poop outta someone's ass I'd tell you mother fuckers!


----------



## disavow (Dec 14, 2022)

A few times recently on stream and on Twitter he has used the word "gunted" to describe the downfall of his enemies. I love it when they lean into the meme.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 14, 2022)

disavow said:


> A few times recently on stream and on Twitter he has used the word "gunted" to describe the downfall of his enemies. I love it when they lean into the meme.


It’s honestly rather surprising. If he did this more often he wouldn’t be nearly as hated or alogged.


----------



## disavow (Dec 14, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> It’s honestly rather surprising. If he did this more often he wouldn’t be nearly as hated or alogged.


Right? So many of his petty vendettas and personal conflicts stem from him not being able to take bantz. I feel like he is really tentatively building just a tiny bit of goodwill and if he wants to continue doing so leaning into the meme is a really good way to do it. He also introduced himself on the stream with Godwinson and Asa by saying "good evening ladies and gentlemen, it's the GUNT!" Maybe it is just holiday cheer but it is nice to see.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 15, 2022)

IT IS WHAT IT IS 
AHHHHJHH BEEJAMS 
METOKUR MASO CHIST F F FOR 50 DOLLARSSS 
LETZ GOOO CHAMP 

Wait, wrong thread.


----------

